# Balkan Pharmaceutical



## bighurt (Dec 3, 2010)

F.Y.I.- Balkan Pharmaceuticals dbol is garbage,expect extremely mild gains. I have used prohormornes that have given me gains several times greater than what was acheived on Balkans dbol. I've never tried any of their other products,nor will I ever. However, I would suggest that folks be cautious. Thanks!


----------



## EOD (Dec 3, 2010)

Super agree,garbage to the max on all their products. My buddy got scammed four bills from one of their distributors. Wouldn't use them if it was free.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 4, 2010)

bighurt said:


> F.Y.I.- Balkan Pharmaceuticals dbol is garbage,expect extremely mild gains. I have used prohormornes that have given me gains several times greater than what was acheived on Balkans dbol. I've never tried any of their other products,nor will I ever. However, I would suggest that folks be cautious. Thanks!



quite easy to discredit some pharma houses just in few words... imo BP is serious manufacturer who produce a quality gear.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 4, 2010)

bighurt said:


> F.Y.I.- Balkan Pharmaceuticals dbol is garbage,expect extremely mild gains. I have used prohormornes that have given me gains several times greater than what was acheived on Balkans dbol. I've never tried any of their other products,nor will I ever. However, I would suggest that folks be cautious. Thanks!



And we should take that as a fact because you say so, no lab test or or other prove, just simply because you didn't grew enough?


----------



## bighurt (Dec 4, 2010)

As has been stated, the gains that I've acheived were extremely mild and incomparable to the other brands I have taken. However, this particular brand may be just fine for the most novice of users or even for those who do not know any better.  This is merely my opinion and I am just trying to help folks out, didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree bighurt! shity vials that fall apart, shitty gear , ittle to nogains. orals seems usless (im sure there was SOMTHING but not as lables for the doses i assumed i was taking)

and this was over 2 yrs ago.
i stick to mostly to geneza now somtimes some axio.
GPs tbol and dbol where DEFF better in my op.


----------



## swanson_212 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just recently received some BP Clen and after checking the UPIC # on their site for legitimacy.....it came up as fake product. So I dont know if there's some fake BP gear going around or their products are just no good.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 27, 2011)

you shouldn't be mad cause you got exactly what you paid for. Pay $15 for dbol your going to get $15 in gains.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jan 28, 2011)

bighurt said:


> As has been stated, the gains that I've acheived were extremely mild and incomparable to the other brands I have taken. However, this particular brand may be just fine for the most novice of users or even for those who do not know any better.  This is merely my opinion and I am just trying to help folks out, didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.




I am not defending balkan, but saying that it is bad products simply because you got better effects form other brands doesn't mean it is poor product.
It could be that previoustly you were using over doses UG testosterone labeled as primo.
Give products that you have lab tested and if results are poor - put them on this board.
if results are OK, means you have poor genetics.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 28, 2011)

I used Balkan Test Prop and Test E.  Both were total garbage.  

Disclaimer:  This was 2 years ago.  Maybe the gear is better these days...


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Jan 28, 2011)

Every board community has there opinions and loyalty towards certain products and sources. I am a member of a certain paid site, and BP might as well be the holy grail the way everyone talks about it. I have a couple vials of BP Cypionate coming, I will let everyone know of my experience post cycle.


----------



## kidcas (Jan 28, 2011)

my two cents... ive heard that ALOT of HG gear is fake... so maybe its possible some of you got some fake gear?


----------



## Hombre (Jan 28, 2011)

I just finished up last month on BP test e and d-bol. Just running a lil bulk for the winter and was the best d-bol I've ever taken.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hombre said:


> I just finished up last month on BP test e and d-bol. Just running a lil bulk for the winter and was the best d-bol I've ever taken.



I'm glad to hear that. I have Tbol and Cyp on the way and I'm REALLY looking forward to trying the Tbol


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 28, 2011)

Grozny said:


> quite easy to discredit some pharma houses just in few words... imo BP is serious manufacturer who produce a quality gear.



I didnt feel their winny was strong enough. I don't know if it was because it was the oral version but I didn't really like it.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 28, 2011)

james-27 said:


> you shouldn't be mad cause you got exactly what you paid for. Pay $15 for dbol your going to get $15 in gains.



Not necessarily bro. Balkan is not that much cheaper. Most of UG lab dbols are about the same price. Even Biogen which has ridiculously good prices on injectable.


----------



## twisted (Jan 29, 2011)

hey i got gains from bp test c and there d bol , the d bol elevated my liver values and i gained muscle and weight off it  , i am not saying any of you guys that didnt benefit from it did something wrong but i did my last three cycles with there deca and test c and jumped started with d bol and always gained 20 to 25lbs  and never got sore infected pins either , thats just my input guys


----------



## swanson_212 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's good to hear. Thanks


----------



## TheRealOG (Jan 30, 2011)

Balkan is hit or miss. This is not an accident either have any of you guys heard of Alin? Major Balkan distributer and I think manufacturer, well known to be a selective scammer. Ships all goods to some people, some people get nothing. If he already does this, than why wouldn't he make some of his products legit, while some under dosed or completely fake if it makes him more money? Don't know how he even still makes a living when they're are so many more dependable companies out there.


----------



## TravisA2011 (Feb 23, 2011)

_One of my friends just told me about ALIN, and i was lookin at getting the 50MG Dianabol as well, but now that i read its not that good, what other LEGIT sites can i get Anabol 50, or Dianabol 50mg from?  That doesnt require a prescrption obviously..  Im on 10mg Dianabol now, not sure of the brand, not sure of how to tell. I've been taking 30MG a day, and im really wanting to get the 50mg, and go that route_


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Grozny said:


> quite easy to discredit some pharma houses just in few words... imo BP is serious manufacturer who produce a quality gear.


 
I agree with this.  Depending on the place you order from.  If you order Balkan from one of the sponsers on this site you shouldn't have an issue getting scammed.  If you get real Balkan you will be happy..  I think they are given a bad name by people who use bad sponsers to acquire them.  I made good gains from the test cyp they produce.  They also have a system setup to check authenticity.  It even tells you if your code has ever been entered before.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have only used the Balkan that comes in amp form.  They amps really looked good.  TO the GUY WHO had the BP clen and checked the UPIC number.  When was the Clen produced.  They did not start using the UPIC system until june 2009 I believe.  I had a Test Cyp that was made in may and did not show up on the UPIC system.  I had a sust that I got from the same sponser that did show up.  I trust the sponser so I used the Test Cyp and I got great results.  Also if you guys would like to see how Balkan tested compared to other UGLs check out Underground Anabolics by William Llewellyn.  If you are an elite member the ebook is free under elite anabolic zone.  Balkan did very well in testing where most other labs did poorly.  They tested the Test Cyp.  There are many labs tested in the book even Asia pharma was tested.  Great read.  For those who doubt BP's quality you may be suprised at the results.


----------



## swanson_212 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I purchased them about a month and a half ago so I'm hopping they were manufactured in late 2010 but I'm not sure. I'll check and update the post later on today.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

Before I got hooked up with WP I ordered from ALIN... got the 2 vials of BP Cyp (checked out on their site) but that scammer fuck only sent me half my order... I didn't get any of my Tbol, Aro or Nolva.... I will let everyone know how the Cyp works out...


Shout out to WP.... I was in a bind and he came through for me like a champ.... Thanks WP (AsiaPharma Tbol on the way!)


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have heard bad reviews on ALIN BP.  I hope you get to try legit BP because it makes a world of difference


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I have heard bad reviews on ALIN BP.  I hope you get to try legit BP because it makes a world of difference



Yeah, I'm not even sure I want to use what I got... I would much rather trade it for some AP. But I have been scammed twice this year and I'm out a lot of money as a result... I will probably have to use this stuff


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you check the UPIC numbers


----------



## gorilla21 (Feb 23, 2011)

tried the balkan cypionate.  it was real good i thought.  the orals i never tried and now im second guessin trying them.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Did you check the UPIC numbers



Yeah, they were valid... I mean, if it weren't for all the negative shit I have heard about them, I would say the gear is fucking tits.

It was completely laminated in plastic with hologram and the numbers check out...

This is why I used AP first, and I'm glad I did. It is the gold standard I will hold the other to. If the shot of BP feels ANY different, I'm off it..


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

valkan is good to me!


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

I used d-bol I 4weeks I gained 10lbs 

that rocks


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

I think upic code with balkan is legit


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

my balkan has lot numbers and ex dates!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

Balkan is garbage


----------



## superstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Junk


----------

